# trailer/mobile home door



## dw3266 (Oct 2, 2007)

does anyone know who or where i can get a new door.
it is for a trailer or mobile home. can anyone work on 
them or can someone cut and install a new door and frame
thanks,
dave


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

I have one you can get for "free"! I will try to get a pic at work tomorrow and text it to you. PM your cell#


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

how big of a door you need ? right hand or left hand ?


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

I noticed there is a trailer supply place on Gulf Beach Hwy near the hot tub place now.


----------



## dw3266 (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like the door is. 74W by 33W that is inside the door
Outside door is 751/4Hl by 341/4W


----------

